# South Coast Ringcraft Club



## snapdogs (Feb 25, 2009)

*Home - South Coast Ringcraft Club
Only club in Portsmouth, opening night 5th May 2011 7.30pm till 9.30pm then every Thursday. Junior Handling, and Match Nights.
knowledgeable people offering advice about all aspects of showing your dog. A friendly club, give us a try, you won't be dissapointed!​*


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds awesome  I've got a lot near me, but if I ever move to Portsmouth it's good to know


----------



## snapdogs (Feb 25, 2009)

thank you for your kind comments


----------

